

ClickInsights – One Click Email Surveys for Instant Feedback - tonyhill
http://www.clickinsights.io

======
benarent
Nice App Tony. We've been using Temper.io and promoter.io for NPS on support
and a few features. We would love to use it at Airbrake.io

~~~
tonyhill
Temper.io is awesome and that type of feedback across different channels is
super smart. I think being able to come up with specific responses with CI
will give you some great data on really specific things among your product and
service. I haven't heard of promoter.io but looks like a solid implementation
for NPS. I'll be sure to get you guys in asap!

------
tonyhill
My inspiration came from my own SaaS product. I’ve been sending out these one-
click email surveys to my inactive users getting feedback on why the product
might not be a good fit. The response rates from these are huge. I also
noticed several other SaaS products starting to send out emails like this, but
no real solution out there to bring all the data together in an informative
way. Until now :)

------
chandika
This is great. I've found a lot of success with emailing users with a single
question in a short email. (~30% response rate).

Do you have any numbers on people responding via clicking survey links vs.
normal text responses?

~~~
tonyhill
That's huge! I'm looking to partner with a few companies to put together some
case studies - before / after. Right now, I'm using this one-click answer
concept for people who sign up for early access to this and I'm getting a
really great response rate like you.

------
bernatfp
This is one of these very simple yet useful ideas. It's much more likely my
subscribers will respond to one question by clicking than by having to reply
my email.

~~~
tonyhill
I appreciate that. We're all busy and don't have time to answer 25 question
surveys (or even 5) and I pretty much never answer surveys unless I'm head
over heels about the company/product like Evernote. (Sorry for the delay, HN
seems to be limiting how quickly I can respond to people).

------
comeonnow
First thing I noticed is how much content is missing from disabling
JavaScript. I know I know, "who disables JavaScript these days," just
saying...

~~~
tonyhill
Ahh good one! It was those silly animations in the theme I used. I turned them
off :)

------
dusing
Such a simple yet awesome solution. I'd love to see A/B stats on response rate
because it looks like you would get a hefty increase.

~~~
tonyhill
Me too! I know Fluency Media blogged about this and they saw a 21% response
rate and even saw the unsubscribe rate drop. I think we'll have lots of case
studies in the future.

------
mmclau14
This sounds cool. Would be great for gathering big data for research. Or just
for fun. :D

------
namenotrequired
I was looking for something like this just yesterday. I hope we can use this
soon!

~~~
tonyhill
That's awesome!

------
dang
We took "Show HN" out of the title. Show HNs are for things that people can
play with now. Email signups are excluded:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
tonyhill
Ahh good call and my bad. Thanks for doing that!

